# How many pieces of wood in a cord?



## kas7227

A friend of mine asked me "about how many pieces of wood are there in a cord"? I've never thought about it or bothered counting .I know the number would vary depending on how large or small the pieces are, but what do you think the average is?


----------



## blizzard

that would be a hard number to come up with. it could vary so much.


----------



## woodbooga

Same as the number of jellybeans in a gallon jug.

But seriously, the number would vary so much from woodstack to woodstack. Someone with an OWB would have many fewer pieces than stove/insert folks since they're burning such big pieces.

I'm on the far other end of the spectrum with my wood cookstove with its small firebox requiring small pieces.


----------



## PA Plumber

kas7227 said:


> A friend of mine asked me "about how many pieces of wood are there in a cord"? I've never thought about it or bothered counting .I know the number would vary depending on how large or small the pieces are, but what do you think the average is?



My guess: Somewhere around 1400 pieces.


----------



## kas7227

woodbooga said:


> Same as the number of jellybeans in a gallon jug.
> 
> But seriously, the number would vary so much from woodstack to woodstack. Someone with an OWB would have many fewer pieces than stove/insert folks since they're burning such big pieces.
> 
> I'm on the far other end of the spectrum with my wood cookstove with its small firebox requiring small pieces.
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I'm talking about the 18" long average type of split you would get from a firewood distributer?


----------



## toddstreeservic

PA Plumber said:


> My guess: Somewhere around 1400 pieces.



That would be 466 pieces in a face cord? Doubt it unless you are splitting them really small.

I would say 100 to 150 pieces to a face or 300 to 450 for a full cord.


----------



## kas7227

Thanks for the legit answer Todd. 300-400 makes more sence.


----------



## STLfirewood

My dad and I actually count the pieces when we throw a short load of wood on. We split a bit smaller the average. For us a "face cord" has an average of 325-330 pieces. So a true cord is 975-990. We throw on 1050 pieces when loading a cord to deliver. We always have 50-60 pieces left.

Scott


----------



## Ohiowoodguy

I've delivered 1000's of cords; we cut 16" and split 4-5" diameter average. We load almost all by hand, and I've counted lots (to keep the brain occupied during mind-numbing labor) the answer is:








600!!!!!! (for our size pieces in a 128 cubic foot well-stacked cord.


----------



## toddstreeservic

Now I am going to have to go count. Anybody have a pic of a facecord?


----------



## PA Plumber

toddstreeservic said:


> That would be 466 pieces in a face cord? Doubt it unless you are splitting them really small.
> 
> I would say 100 to 150 pieces to a face or 300 to 450 for a full cord.



Those numbers sound low to me.

I do split small. Get a lot better effeciency that way and I don't need large pieces to hold a nice fire all night.

I just went out and counted... 39 pieces in a stack 4' high x 1' long.
39 x 32 = 1248 pieces.


----------



## mga

> I just went out and counted... 39 pieces in a stack 4' high x 1' long.
> 39 x 32 = 1248 pieces.



39 x 8 = 312 x 3= 936

ahhhh...i see what happened: you counted a full cord as being 4 rows deep...i counted it as being 3 rows. i mistook your "1 foot long" as being the number of wood counted in a 1 foot section, 4 feet high.


----------



## tomtrees58

450 a full cord tom trees


----------



## PA Plumber

mga said:


> 39 x 8 = 312 x 3= 936
> 
> ahhhh...i see what happened: you counted a full cord as being 4 rows deep...i counted it as being 3 rows.



Oops...

Should have been 39 pieces x 24'. 

Thanks for the math lesson. Although, you left room for me to have a save.

My pieces are between 14 1/2" and 16" long. So the 3 row rule should have applied in my example.


----------



## mga

PA Plumber said:


> Oops...
> 
> Should have been 39 pieces x 24'.
> 
> Thanks for the math lesson. Although, you left room for me to have a save.




lol...read my amendment. you were still correct.


----------



## PA Plumber

mga said:


> lol...read my amendment. you were still correct.



No, No, Thank You!

That's funny. I ammended also and you are correct.:blush:


----------



## Wood Doctor

Take a look at this:




I used a few averages and that the air void would drop down as the logs got bigger. Please discuss. I can revise the spreadsheet as we see fit as a group.


----------



## trees2

*How many pieces of wood in a full cord ?*

The biggest question is , Green or dried ? Believe it or not , a stacked cord of green wood dried down to 15 - 20 % moisture content will shrink roughly 8 %.


----------



## BrokenToys

42

There, just had to say it


----------



## Wood Doctor

Sorry for the missing spreadsheet. Let's see if this one works:






These numbers might be a tad high. In my case, I usually figure 500 logs in a full cord when stacked. However, many woodburners split to larger logs than I do, and I must admit that I split smaller logs for campfire bundles.


----------



## shelbythedog

450-500 pieces. 3 stacks of 4x8'x16" splits.


----------



## terryknight

Wood Doctor said:


> Sorry for the missing spreadsheet. Let's see if this one works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These numbers might be a tad high. In my case, I usually figure 500 logs in a full cord when stacked. However, many woodburners split to larger logs than I do, and I must admit that I split smaller logs for campfire bundles.



i like the spread sheet. i know the way i split them there are a lot less than the way my brother splits them, he has a tiny sove


----------



## mr.finn

I had someone tell me 300 for half cord and 600 for full. So I tried it next time I sold a few cords. The numbers were not that far off what I threw in the truck before counting. If it looked short I just threw more in till it looked right. Again everyone splits wood to different sizes sooo..


----------



## thomas1

What is the practical application for knowing how many pieces are in a cord?


----------



## mga

thomas1 said:


> What is the practical application for knowing how many pieces are in a cord?



in reality.....absolutely none.

every so many months the same questions always pop up and the similar debates begin. i rather enjoy reading the more scientific answers...lol

a full cord of wood is 4 x 4 x 8......period..... and how you get there is any one's choice.

but, one thing i know for sure is you can only get a true cord of wood with pieces cut either 12" or 16"...anything else is shorting you. 

the number of pieces is moot, meaning it's of little or no practical value.


----------



## thomas1

mga said:


> in reality.....absolutely none.
> 
> every so many months the same questions always pop up and the similar debates begin. i rather enjoy reading the more scientific answers...lol
> 
> a full cord of wood is 4 x 4 x 8......period..... and how you get there is any one's choice.
> 
> but, one thing i know for sure is you can only get a true cord of wood with pieces cut either 12" or 16"...anything else is shorting you.
> 
> the number of pieces is moot, meaning it's of little or no practical value.



I usually have pieces that are between 15" and 15-1/2". Does that mean that I'm getting shorted?


----------



## Gologit

thomas1 said:


> I usually have pieces that are between 15" and 15-1/2". Does that mean that I'm getting shorted?



Depends on if you're buying or selling. Save all the splitter scraps in a bucket and carefully stick all the little pieces in between the stacked pieces...fill up all those voids...and you should be alright. It shouldn't take you more than an extra hour or two to do that. :msp_rolleyes:

Or...just stack it up, call it good...and take the rest of the day off. That's my plan.


----------



## thomas1

Gologit said:


> Depends on if you're buying or selling. Save all the splitter scraps in a bucket and carefully stick all the little pieces in between the stacked pieces...fill up all those voids...and you should be alright. It shouldn't take you more than an extra hour or two to do that. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Or...just stack it up, call it good...and take the rest of the day off. That's my plan.



I don't know that I have that kind of time. If I get them split and stacked could you come by and fill in the gaps?


----------



## terryknight

mga said:


> a full cord of wood is 4 x 4 x 8......period..... and how you get there is any one's choice.
> 
> but, one thing i know for sure is you can only get a true cord of wood with pieces cut either 12" or 16"...anything else is shorting you.



what about 24"??? hmmm what then?? or 48"??


just giving you a hard time


----------



## Jere39

How many branches on a 75 year old Red Oak tree growing on rocky soil?


----------



## Wood Doctor

*How About Just One Log?*

Of course, you can ignore the spreadsheet I posted completely and just deliver one log like this one, maybe bucked to 6-1/2' long for good measure:






Not sure who has a stove big enough to handle this puppy, however, or a splitter for that matter. That's a 36" bar on a Stihl MS 660 that the logger is holding and the saw that he used to drop the tree.


----------



## Gologit

thomas1 said:


> I don't know that I have that kind of time. If I get them split and stacked could you come by and fill in the gaps?



No. But I'm sure some of the guys on here would be more than glad to.


----------



## Blazin

Who in the gay hell sticked this "winter I got nothing better to do thread"??? Never mind, I can guess :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Trx250r180




----------



## allstihl

start countingView attachment 276956


----------



## Fireaxman

thomas1 said:


> What is the practical application for knowing how many pieces are in a cord?



Piggly Wiggly and a few hardware stores around here sell small packaged bundles of firewood for a DOLLAR a STICK!! If a homeowner gets a look at this thread they will quickly understand how badly they are getting ripped off by not buying their wood from a reputable cutter. I don't sell wood, I dont buy it, I cut my own, but I know I can buy a full cord less than 5 miles from my house from a reputable cutter for $200. That same cord would cost me $600 or better from the Pig if I bought it in 5 or 6 stick packaged bundles.


----------



## darkbyrd

Jere39 said:


> How many branches on a 75 year old Red Oak tree growing on rocky soil?



364 branches over 1" diameter on a mature, 163 yo with a good southwestern exposure


----------



## Wood Doctor

darkbyrd said:


> 364 branches over 1" diameter on a mature, 163 yo with a good southwestern exposure


How far over 1" in diameter and how long? If less than 3", that's not even close to a cord of wood. You need several thousand of those "twigs".


----------



## terryknight

Wood Doctor said:


> How far over 1" in diameter and how long? If less than 3", that's not even close to a cord of wood. You need several thousand of those "twigs".



his response was to the gentleman above him. how many branches on an oak.


----------



## Wood Doctor

terryknight said:


> his response was to the gentleman above him. how many branches on an oak.



Not sure what difference the age of the tree makes except you can can usually find more branches on an older tree.


----------



## darkbyrd

Wood Doctor said:


> Not sure what difference the age of the tree makes except you can can usually find more branches on an older tree.



He just said 'mature', he didn't give an age. In my experience a red oak doesn't reach maturity until 1,950 months when grown in rocky soil. But there are a lot of variables in counting branches, and it is hard to account for them all in a nice table.


----------



## Wood Doctor

darkbyrd said:


> He just said 'mature', he didn't give an age. In my experience a red oak doesn't reach maturity until 1,950 months when grown in rocky soil. But there are a lot of variables in counting branches, and it is hard to account for them all in a nice table.


That's why you have to work with averages. There may be no two producers of firewood that cut and/or split logs the same size. I recall last year seeing another man's stack of wood that were, on the average, twice the size of what I deliver. He said, "That's the size of what I like to burn."

I could not even begin to sell logs that size to my customers. Starting the fire with logs that size would have been almost impossible for the average homeowner.


----------



## darkbyrd

I'm sorry, were you taking this thread seriously?


----------



## travellinmike

Hi, New member here. I was reading this thread with interest and am happy to find that it is current and not an old discussion.

I'm a Boy Scout leader and til now we've been getting by on wood that various parents have stacked in their yards. Recently the supply has dwindled and we've started to make due with smaller and smaller fires. While I'm not advocating a 36 hour raging bonfire once a month, I also don't like huddling around a fire so small it barely rises above the fire ring.

This thread is similar to the old "how long is a piece of rope?" question. Answer... It depends.

I'd like to actually stock up on some fire wood but need to give an estimate to the committee on how long a cord will last. I know there are variables that will cause that estimate to rise or fall. How big a fire, how long it burns, summer fire or winter fire, warmth and marshmallows or generating beds of cooking embers, etc, etc.

Before I go to the committee and ask for $225 - $250 bucks for wood I'd like to be able to say it would last for a year of campouts, or 2 years of campouts, or 6 months of campouts. Not terribly concerned about the precise length of time (it is what it is) but would like to give a somewhat accurate estimate .

Any rough guesses on how long a cord might last with moderation? We won't be stoking Saruman's "Fire of Industry".

thanks.
Mike


----------



## Blazin

travellinmike said:


> Hi, New member here. I was reading this thread with interest and am happy to find that it is current and not an old discussion.
> 
> I'm a Boy Scout leader and til now we've been getting by on wood that various parents have stacked in their yards. Recently the supply has dwindled and we've started to make due with smaller and smaller fires. While I'm not advocating a 36 hour raging bonfire once a month, I also don't like huddling around a fire so small it barely rises above the fire ring.
> 
> This thread is similar to the old "how long is a piece of rope?" question. Answer... It depends.
> 
> I'd like to actually stock up on some fire wood but need to give an estimate to the committee on how long a cord will last. I know there are variables that will cause that estimate to rise or fall. How big a fire, how long it burns, summer fire or winter fire, warmth and marshmallows or generating beds of cooking embers, etc, etc.
> 
> Before I go to the committee and ask for $225 - $250 bucks for wood I'd like to be able to say it would last for a year of campouts, or 2 years of campouts, or 6 months of campouts. Not terribly concerned about the precise length of time (it is what it is) but would like to give a somewhat accurate estimate .
> 
> Any rough guesses on how long a cord might last with moderation? We won't be stoking Saruman's "Fire of Industry".
> 
> thanks.
> Mike



Just a thought here, but how bout having the scouts gather up their own wood? Another fine lesson of how to keep yourself warm and have a fire to cook on, and not be dependent on buying wood could be a great plus on their side......call it a learning experience, maybe?


----------



## darkbyrd

Talk to a tree service company in your area. I bet they would be happy to deliver a load of pine to your church or wherever. Split it yourself, have the boys stack (or help split too if they are old enough) and you will have the freedom to learn how much wood you need for any given campout. You could get a homeowner chainsaw and a splitting maul for the price of a bought cord, and those would be useful tools for service projects, as well as free campfire wood for the troop.

Have no idea how long a cord would last for campfires. Way too many variables, from how big, to how long, and how often.


----------



## GeeVee

darkbyrd said:


> Talk to a tree service company in your area. I bet they would be happy to deliver a load of pine to your church or wherever. Split it yourself, have the boys stack (or help split too if they are old enough) and you will have the freedom to learn how much wood you need for any given campout. You could get a homeowner chainsaw and a splitting maul for the price of a bought cord, and those would be useful tools for service projects, as well as free campfire wood for the troop.
> 
> Have no idea how long a cord would last for campfires. Way too many variables, from how big, to how long, and how often.



I'm sorry, were you taking his post seriously?

J/K....

Would have been my advice too. Go to the firewood wanted thread, Traveler....

I think the idea is supposed to be self sufficiency, not drain mom and pops wallet.


----------



## travellinmike

Wow. Tough crowd. I knew it was a long shot but I wasn't expecting a smack down regarding the character of our scouts. 

I had a few free minutes at work and I started thinking. I know... a dangerous thing. "Hmmm... If we are taking about 30 or so pieces of wood on a campout how long might a cord of wood last...." 

So I Googled "How many pieces of wood in a cord". This thread was at the top of the result list. On reading the thread I realized that it is a silly question and has no real answer. Just as the concept of this entire thread is flawed, my original contribution was flawed as well. A better question would have been... "about how many wheelbarrow loads per cord?" And to eliminate snarky "depends on the size of your wheelbarrow" comments, my wheelbarrow is a Jackson contractor size (7 cu ft?). 

now for the rebuttals...



Blazin said:


> Just a thought here, but how bout having the scouts gather up their own wood? Another fine lesson of how to keep yourself warm and have a fire to cook on, and not be dependent on buying wood could be a great plus on their side......call it a learning experience, maybe?


 
For the record they are not dependent on bought wood. The boys gather their own wood at our camping week-ends. Sometimes on their wood hunt they hit the mother-load but sometimes it's slim pickin's. It is for those times that we bring some extra wood along. Typically about a wheelbarrow load goes into the trailer just in case. Most times we bring a lot of it back. Sometimes I wish we'd brought more. 

The boys in our troop are not spoiled or lazy and have not asked for anything. They work hard for what they get and do several service projects for the community each year. This was just me trying to get some info for a question that I admitted in my reply was virtually impossible to answer.



darkbyrd said:


> Talk to a tree service company in your area. I bet they would be happy to deliver a load of pine to your church or wherever. Split it yourself, have the boys stack (or help split too if they are old enough).... snip ...You could get a homeowner chainsaw and a splitting maul for the price of a bought cord, and those would be useful tools for service projects, as well as free campfire wood for the troop.


Thanks that is a good idea. I do have two chainsaws (Homelite 16" & Stihl 20"), and an ax and maul. While I'd love to spend an afternoon felling a tree, cutting to logs, splitting it, throwing it in my F250, coming home and stacking it in a neat pile by the fence i don't have time for all that. I should however be able round up a few scouts and find time to split and stack a delivered load of logs.



darkbyrd said:


> Have no idea how long a cord would last for campfires. Way too many variables, from how big, to how long, and how often.


Yes those are the same variables that I admitted in my original posting would make any answer a guess.



GeeVee said:


> I'm sorry, were you taking his post seriously?


 yes I am serious. The question may have been poorly stated or vague but a real question none the less. I always thought there were no stupid questions.



GeeVee said:


> Go to the firewood wanted thread,


 I didn't know there was a "firewood wanted" thread I'll check it. Thanks. I looked on Craig's list last night and saw a few "Free wood" ads. So there are other options to buying wood. In fact I'd rather not buy any wood. I've never bought firewood in my life.



Blazin said:


> ...call it a learning experience, maybe?


Yes this has been a learning experience so I guess even with a poorly thought out question some knowledge can be gained. Until yesterday I didn't even know how much wood was in a cord. I now know it is 4'x4'x8'. 
I still have no idea how many wheelbarrow loads are in a 4x4x8 stack but I'm sure I'll find out this week-end when I fill up the wheelbarrow with wood then stack it, measure it, and do the required math. 

I also learned that a cord of high quality good burning wood would be in the $200-$250 price range. Good to know if we do resort to buying a load of wood, 



GeeVee said:


> think the idea is supposed to be self sufficiency, not drain mom and pops wallet.


 I don't think anyone's wallet will be "drained" if we are talking about $10 worth of wood each month (with alot coming back most months). Works out to about $1 a boy added to the camping budget to ensure plenty of reserve wood just in case for the next several years. The real draining of the wallet comes from $75 sleeping bags, $125 backpacks, $50 performance undies (what happened to old fashioned cotton thermals), $75 insulated hiking boots that are outgrown every 6 months. etc. Camping isn't cheap unless you are only camping in the summer. But luckily alot of it is given at Christmas or Birthday so not too bad.

Really over the course of several years I'm sure there will be more branches brought down by storm, another dead tree by the stream, and so on. No real fear of ever running out of wood.

I will now unsubscribe from this forum. 

Mike


----------



## darkbyrd

travellinmike said:


> Wow. Tough crowd. I knew it was a long shot but I wasn't expecting a smack down regarding the character of our scouts.
> ...
> I don't think anyone's wallet will be "drained" if we are talking about $10 worth of wood each month (with alot coming back most months). Works out to about $1 a boy added to the camping budget to ensure plenty of reserve wood just in case for the next several years. The real draining of the wallet comes from $75 sleeping bags, $125 backpacks, $50 performance undies (what happened to old fashioned cotton thermals), $75 insulated hiking boots that are outgrown every 6 months. etc. Camping isn't cheap unless you are only camping in the summer. But luckily alot of it is given at Christmas or Birthday so not too bad.


It can be a tough crowd, but you'll always get an honest answer, and more.

I didn't mean to impinge on the character of you or your scouts, so I hope you didn't see my comment that way.

Camping is expensive, I'm just starting to figure that out for myself. Have you thought of hammock camping? Probably no cheaper, but maybe more comfortable and lighter, especially if you DIY.



> I will now unsubscribe from this forum.



That would be a shame


----------



## Blazin

travellinmike said:


> Wow. Tough crowd. I knew it was a long shot but I wasn't expecting a smack down regarding the character of our scouts.
> 
> I had a few free minutes at work and I started thinking. I know... a dangerous thing. "Hmmm... If we are taking about 30 or so pieces of wood on a campout how long might a cord of wood last...."
> 
> So I Googled "How many pieces of wood in a cord". This thread was at the top of the result list. On reading the thread I realized that it is a silly question and has no real answer. Just as the concept of this entire thread is flawed, my original contribution was flawed as well. A better question would have been... "about how many wheelbarrow loads per cord?" And to eliminate snarky "depends on the size of your wheelbarrow" comments, my wheelbarrow is a Jackson contractor size (7 cu ft?).
> 
> now for the rebuttals...
> 
> 
> 
> For the record they are not dependent on bought wood. The boys gather their own wood at our camping week-ends. Sometimes on their wood hunt they hit the mother-load but sometimes it's slim pickin's. It is for those times that we bring some extra wood along. Typically about a wheelbarrow load goes into the trailer just in case. Most times we bring a lot of it back. Sometimes I wish we'd brought more.
> 
> The boys in our troop are not spoiled or lazy and have not asked for anything. They work hard for what they get and do several service projects for the community each year. This was just me trying to get some info for a question that I admitted in my reply was virtually impossible to answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks that is a good idea. I do have two chainsaws (Homelite 16" & Stihl 20"), and an ax and maul. While I'd love to spend an afternoon felling a tree, cutting to logs, splitting it, throwing it in my F250, coming home and stacking it in a neat pile by the fence i don't have time for all that. I should however be able round up a few scouts and find time to split and stack a delivered load of logs.
> 
> 
> Yes those are the same variables that I admitted in my original posting would make any answer a guess.
> 
> yes I am serious. The question may have been poorly stated or vague but a real question none the less. I always thought there were no stupid questions.
> 
> I didn't know there was a "firewood wanted" thread I'll check it. Thanks. I looked on Craig's list last night and saw a few "Free wood" ads. So there are other options to buying wood. In fact I'd rather not buy any wood. I've never bought firewood in my life.
> 
> 
> Yes this has been a learning experience so I guess even with a poorly thought out question some knowledge can be gained. Until yesterday I didn't even know how much wood was in a cord. I now know it is 4'x4'x8'.
> I still have no idea how many wheelbarrow loads are in a 4x4x8 stack but I'm sure I'll find out this week-end when I fill up the wheelbarrow with wood then stack it, measure it, and do the required math.
> 
> I also learned that a cord of high quality good burning wood would be in the $200-$250 price range. Good to know if we do resort to buying a load of wood,
> 
> I don't think anyone's wallet will be "drained" if we are talking about $10 worth of wood each month (with alot coming back most months). Works out to about $1 a boy added to the camping budget to ensure plenty of reserve wood just in case for the next several years. The real draining of the wallet comes from $75 sleeping bags, $125 backpacks, $50 performance undies (what happened to old fashioned cotton thermals), $75 insulated hiking boots that are outgrown every 6 months. etc. Camping isn't cheap unless you are only camping in the summer. But luckily alot of it is given at Christmas or Birthday so not too bad.
> 
> Really over the course of several years I'm sure there will be more branches brought down by storm, another dead tree by the stream, and so on. No real fear of ever running out of wood.
> 
> I will now unsubscribe from this forum.
> 
> Mike



Ask a question, and get a few feasible answers, then call it a smackdown??......You got some severely thin skin there my friend. Sounds like you had it figured out before you asked the question. Your best bet is to buy the wood, save your time and sweat, that way you can teach these boys about real life. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## thomas1

travellinmike said:


> Wow. Tough crowd. I knew it was a long shot but I wasn't expecting a smack down regarding the character of our scouts.
> 
> I had a few free minutes at work and I started thinking. I know... a dangerous thing. "Hmmm... If we are taking about 30 or so pieces of wood on a campout how long might a cord of wood last...."
> 
> So I Googled "How many pieces of wood in a cord". This thread was at the top of the result list. On reading the thread I realized that it is a silly question and has no real answer. Just as the concept of this entire thread is flawed, my original contribution was flawed as well. A better question would have been... "about how many wheelbarrow loads per cord?" And to eliminate snarky "depends on the size of your wheelbarrow" comments, my wheelbarrow is a Jackson contractor size (7 cu ft?).
> 
> now for the rebuttals...
> 
> 
> 
> For the record they are not dependent on bought wood. The boys gather their own wood at our camping week-ends. Sometimes on their wood hunt they hit the mother-load but sometimes it's slim pickin's. It is for those times that we bring some extra wood along. Typically about a wheelbarrow load goes into the trailer just in case. Most times we bring a lot of it back. Sometimes I wish we'd brought more.
> 
> The boys in our troop are not spoiled or lazy and have not asked for anything. They work hard for what they get and do several service projects for the community each year. This was just me trying to get some info for a question that I admitted in my reply was virtually impossible to answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks that is a good idea. I do have two chainsaws (Homelite 16" & Stihl 20"), and an ax and maul. While I'd love to spend an afternoon felling a tree, cutting to logs, splitting it, throwing it in my F250, coming home and stacking it in a neat pile by the fence i don't have time for all that. I should however be able round up a few scouts and find time to split and stack a delivered load of logs.
> 
> 
> Yes those are the same variables that I admitted in my original posting would make any answer a guess.
> 
> yes I am serious. The question may have been poorly stated or vague but a real question none the less. I always thought there were no stupid questions.
> 
> I didn't know there was a "firewood wanted" thread I'll check it. Thanks. I looked on Craig's list last night and saw a few "Free wood" ads. So there are other options to buying wood. In fact I'd rather not buy any wood. I've never bought firewood in my life.
> 
> 
> Yes this has been a learning experience so I guess even with a poorly thought out question some knowledge can be gained. Until yesterday I didn't even know how much wood was in a cord. I now know it is 4'x4'x8'.
> I still have no idea how many wheelbarrow loads are in a 4x4x8 stack but I'm sure I'll find out this week-end when I fill up the wheelbarrow with wood then stack it, measure it, and do the required math.
> 
> I also learned that a cord of high quality good burning wood would be in the $200-$250 price range. Good to know if we do resort to buying a load of wood,
> 
> I don't think anyone's wallet will be "drained" if we are talking about $10 worth of wood each month (with alot coming back most months). Works out to about $1 a boy added to the camping budget to ensure plenty of reserve wood just in case for the next several years. The real draining of the wallet comes from $75 sleeping bags, $125 backpacks, $50 performance undies (what happened to old fashioned cotton thermals), $75 insulated hiking boots that are outgrown every 6 months. etc. Camping isn't cheap unless you are only camping in the summer. But luckily alot of it is given at Christmas or Birthday so not too bad.
> 
> Really over the course of several years I'm sure there will be more branches brought down by storm, another dead tree by the stream, and so on. No real fear of ever running out of wood.
> 
> I will now unsubscribe from this forum.
> 
> Mike



tl;dr

While your location of USA is very patriotic, it does very little for people that are trying to help you. One of these guys could be your neighbor and they may have tons of wood for the taking. Pull your performance undies out of your woowoo.


----------



## PA Dan

Local hardware store sells 1 cubic foot bundles and there are 4 or 5 pieces per bundle. So 4.5x128=576. They are however a little on the small side. So I would say between 450-500.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Blazin

opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing

It's hard to answer your question cause of how long and how many times a year will you use it. I haven't seen anything that was said to ridicule you. just stay and post how much you plan on using it. We can give a more accurate answer if we know the usage amount and frequency you use it. Don't quit on us now, I'm sure you teach the scouts not to give up on anything so fast.


----------



## travellinmike

No performance undies here. I can't afford them for myself. 

Thanks for the helpful reminder not to take myself too seriously. I asked a silly question that left out major details like that the pre-cut wood was really just in case reserve stash. Then I guess i got offended at the implication that we are some sort of country club scout troop where the boys need lessons in hard work or self sufficiency. Then I got annoyed that I really don't have time to chop some wood, or ride my motorcycle, or play my guitar, etc. :msp_mad: Lots of time however to sit at piano lessons and soccer games though.  priorities right.

I didn't have the answer when I asked yesterday. Hell yesterday I didn't even know how to ask the question. :confused2: 
I thought it through this morning as I was composing one of my legendary verbose postings.

Price Chopper sells little bundles of wood for 5 bucks each. if they are 1 cubic foot bundles somebody is making a killing.

Before I unsubscribe I'll stick around and check out some of the other threads.


----------



## stihl sawing

travellinmike said:


> No performance undies here. I can't afford them for myself.
> 
> Thanks for the helpful reminder not to take myself too seriously. I asked a silly question that left out major details like that the pre-cut wood was really just in case reserve stash. Then I guess i got offended at the implication that we are some sort of country club scout troop where the boys need lessons in hard work or self sufficiency. Then I got annoyed that I really don't have time to chop some wood, or ride my motorcycle, or play my guitar, etc. :msp_mad: Lots of time however to sit at piano lessons and soccer games though.  priorities right.
> 
> I didn't have the answer when I asked yesterday. Hell yesterday I didn't even know how to ask the question. :confused2:
> I thought it through this morning as I was composing one of my legendary verbose postings.
> 
> *Price Chopper sells little bundles of wood for 5 bucks each. if they are 1 cubic foot bundles somebody is making a killing.*
> Before I unsubscribe I'll stick around and check out some of the other threads.


Yes they are, You can buy it a lot cheaper from a guy that sells it. Just have to look in your area.


----------



## thomas1

Check the telephone pole thread. Best info this forum has to offer.


----------



## darkbyrd

thomas1 said:


> Check the telephone pole thread. Best info this forum has to offer.



So nice I like it twice


----------



## Trx250r180

im starting to think $5 a bundle is a good deal,with all the money i have into saws chain bars grinders............


----------



## travellinmike

stihl sawing said:


> It's hard to answer your question cause of how long and how many times a year will you use it. I haven't seen anything that was said to ridicule you. just stay and post how much you plan on using it. We can give a more accurate answer if we know the usage amount and frequency you use it. Don't quit on us now, I'm sure you teach the scouts not to give up on anything so fast.



thanks. we try to camp 2 nights a month. darn chilly last month when it got to 17. I guess I was just testy yesterday. I'm sure nobody meant to hurt my pwecious wittle feelwings.

I did figure out a way to approximate how long a cord would last based on our past usage and the capacity of a wheelbarrow. 
I just gotta go into Jethro Bodine mode and do me some cipherin'. I hope I remember my gazinta's.

128 cuft and a 7 cuft wheelbarrow. but I'm sure that is to the top edge of the barrow. So allowing for air spaces below the top edge and the amount of wood piled above the top edge. Maybe 9-10 cuft in a wheelbarrow load. :msp_confused: 

for the next few months I'll keep track of how much wood goes out and how much comes back. I'm sure all of this falls under the duties of the quartermaster. 

just gotta use real wood and make a real pile and use a real measuring tape to get a real answer.


----------



## darkbyrd

travellinmike said:


> thanks. we try to camp 2 nights a month. darn chilly last month when it got to 17. I guess I was just testy yesterday. I'm sure nobody meant to hurt my pwecious wittle feelwings.
> 
> I did figure out a way to approximate how long a cord would last based on our past usage and the capacity of a wheelbarrow.
> I just gotta go into Jethro Bodine mode and do me some cipherin'. I hope I remember my gazinta's.
> 
> 128 cuft and a 7 cuft wheelbarrow. but I'm sure that is to the top edge of the barrow. So allowing for air spaces below the top edge and the amount of wood piled above the top edge. Maybe 9-10 cuft in a wheelbarrow load. :msp_confused:
> 
> for the next few months I'll keep track of how much wood goes out and how much comes back. I'm sure all of this falls under the duties of the quartermaster.
> 
> just gotta use real wood and make a real pile and use a real measuring tape to get a real answer.



If you're gonna spend money on campfire wood, save a few pennies and ask for the pine/poplar/maple mix. Not as warm as oak, but better light and ambiance. 

7 ft^3 wheelbarrow, piled high - unused space = I'll say 7 ft^3. 128/7=about 18 wheelbarrow loads per cord. YMMV.


----------



## tbow388

*Wood Chuck*

I think if a woodchuck chucks the cords into stacks he can get one or two more pieces per cord.

Heck, I didn't know anything about wood before I got on here, I still don't know anything as compared to a whole lot of others on here.

But the nothing that I didn't know before I know more of now.

Some of these guys on here will give you some answers with a attitude but you will learn from them.

No sense in backing out now. Your scouts can learn a lot from what you learn on here.

Now that I have confused myself with this round about talking I am going to the telephone pole thread!!:yoyo:


----------



## Trx250r180

this firewoods becoming too much work ,how many gallons of propane will it take to keep my shop warm between 6-12 pm 6 days a week and from 9-9 1 day a week if i need heat 7 months of the year


----------



## thomas1

trx250r180 said:


> this firewoods becoming too much work ,how many gallons of propane will it take to keep my shop warm between 6-12 pm 6 days a week and from 9-9 1 day a week if i need heat 7 months of the year



Potato.


----------



## tbow388

trx250r180 said:


> this firewoods becoming too much work ,how many gallons of propane will it take to keep my shop warm between 6-12 pm 6 days a week and from 9-9 1 day a week if i need heat 7 months of the year



Takes about 3.14 to make a pi.


----------



## darkbyrd

trx250r180 said:


> this firewoods becoming too much work ,how many gallons of propane will it take to keep my shop warm between 6-12 pm 6 days a week and from 9-9 1 day a week if i need heat 7 months of the year



http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/217245.htm



me said:


> Assuming a seasoned mixed hardwood stack, it is worth:
> 
> $514 of LP
> $430 of heating oil
> $454 of electricity
> $281 of natural gas


----------



## terryknight

trx250r180 said:


> this firewoods becoming too much work ,how many gallons of propane will it take to keep my shop warm between 6-12 pm 6 days a week and from 9-9 1 day a week if i need heat 7 months of the year



well first we need how big is your shop, how efficient is your furnace, how hot do you keep it, how often someone comes or goes through the door, you age, the day of the time of day your first born was born, divide all that by your shoe size, and i'll say 1654.73


----------



## Trx250r180

my wood stove burns about an armload in an hour ,or about a wheelbarrow full in 5 hours if i keep a hot fire to heat an uninsulated 1152 squ ft shop with open truss' with a 6-12 pitch ,how many cords a year do i need to get a potatoe ?


----------



## darkbyrd

trx250r180 said:


> my wood stove burns about an armload in an hour ,or about a wheelbarrow full in 5 hours if i keep a hot fire to heat an uninsulated 1152 squ ft shop with open truss' with a 6-12 pitch ,how many cords a year do i need to get a potatoe ?



Sasquatch, maybe pumpernickel depending on your ceilings. If you would tell us something about your refrigerator it would help.


----------



## russhd1997

trx250r180 said:


> my wood stove burns about an armload in an hour ,or about a wheelbarrow full in 5 hours if i keep a hot fire to heat an uninsulated 1152 squ ft shop with open truss' with a 6-12 pitch ,how many cords a year do i need to get a potatoe ?



It doesn't take any wood to get a potato. It takes :cow:oop:! So the answer is zero cords!

"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## GeeVee

travellinmike said:


> Wow. Tough crowd. I knew it was a long shot but I wasn't expecting a smack down regarding the character of our scouts.
> 
> I had a few free minutes at work and I started thinking. I know... a dangerous thing. "Hmmm... If we are taking about 30 or so pieces of wood on a campout how long might a cord of wood last...."
> 
> So I Googled "How many pieces of wood in a cord". This thread was at the top of the result list. On reading the thread I realized that it is a silly question and has no real answer. Just as the concept of this entire thread is flawed, my original contribution was flawed as well. A better question would have been... "about how many wheelbarrow loads per cord?" And to eliminate snarky "depends on the size of your wheelbarrow" comments, my wheelbarrow is a Jackson contractor size (7 cu ft?).
> 
> now for the rebuttals...
> 
> 
> 
> For the record they are not dependent on bought wood. The boys gather their own wood at our camping week-ends. Sometimes on their wood hunt they hit the mother-load but sometimes it's slim pickin's. It is for those times that we bring some extra wood along. Typically about a wheelbarrow load goes into the trailer just in case. Most times we bring a lot of it back. Sometimes I wish we'd brought more.
> 
> The boys in our troop are not spoiled or lazy and have not asked for anything. They work hard for what they get and do several service projects for the community each year. This was just me trying to get some info for a question that I admitted in my reply was virtually impossible to answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks that is a good idea. I do have two chainsaws (Homelite 16" & Stihl 20"), and an ax and maul. While I'd love to spend an afternoon felling a tree, cutting to logs, splitting it, throwing it in my F250, coming home and stacking it in a neat pile by the fence i don't have time for all that. I should however be able round up a few scouts and find time to split and stack a delivered load of logs.
> 
> 
> Yes those are the same variables that I admitted in my original posting would make any answer a guess.
> 
> yes I am serious. The question may have been poorly stated or vague but a real question none the less. I always thought there were no stupid questions.
> 
> I didn't know there was a "firewood wanted" thread I'll check it. Thanks. I looked on Craig's list last night and saw a few "Free wood" ads. So there are other options to buying wood. In fact I'd rather not buy any wood. I've never bought firewood in my life.
> 
> 
> Yes this has been a learning experience so I guess even with a poorly thought out question some knowledge can be gained. Until yesterday I didn't even know how much wood was in a cord. I now know it is 4'x4'x8'.
> I still have no idea how many wheelbarrow loads are in a 4x4x8 stack but I'm sure I'll find out this week-end when I fill up the wheelbarrow with wood then stack it, measure it, and do the required math.
> 
> I also learned that a cord of high quality good burning wood would be in the $200-$250 price range. Good to know if we do resort to buying a load of wood,
> 
> I don't think anyone's wallet will be "drained" if we are talking about $10 worth of wood each month (with alot coming back most months). Works out to about $1 a boy added to the camping budget to ensure plenty of reserve wood just in case for the next several years. The real draining of the wallet comes from $75 sleeping bags, $125 backpacks, $50 performance undies (what happened to old fashioned cotton thermals), $75 insulated hiking boots that are outgrown every 6 months. etc. Camping isn't cheap unless you are only camping in the summer. But luckily alot of it is given at Christmas or Birthday so not too bad.
> 
> Really over the course of several years I'm sure there will be more branches brought down by storm, another dead tree by the stream, and so on. No real fear of ever running out of wood.
> 
> I will now unsubscribe from this forum.
> 
> Mike





thomas1 said:


> tl;dr
> 
> While your location of USA is very patriotic, it does very little for people that are trying to help you. One of these guys could be your neighbor and they may have tons of wood for the taking. Pull your performance undies out of your woowoo.





travellinmike said:


> No performance undies here. I can't afford them for myself.
> 
> Thanks for the helpful reminder not to take myself too seriously. I asked a silly question that left out major details like that the pre-cut wood was really just in case reserve stash. Then I guess i got offended at the implication that we are some sort of country club scout troop where the boys need lessons in hard work or self sufficiency. Then I got annoyed that I really don't have time to chop some wood, or ride my motorcycle, or play my guitar, etc. :msp_mad: Lots of time however to sit at piano lessons and soccer games though.  priorities right.
> 
> I didn't have the answer when I asked yesterday. Hell yesterday I didn't even know how to ask the question. :confused2:
> I thought it through this morning as I was composing one of my legendary verbose postings.
> 
> Price Chopper sells little bundles of wood for 5 bucks each. if they are 1 cubic foot bundles somebody is making a killing.
> 
> Before I unsubscribe I'll stick around and check out some of the other threads.



We call it a tweeter....

Dang. 

And then dang some more.

I din't have the curse of having to Scout or Piano, but I sure have a lifetime of busy with kids and cash headin south - and not just my own. I know the costs of keeping kids busy, likely with a couple more decades of experience, and a few more zeros divested.

If there is someone close to this person that will deliver a cord, please PM me. I will pay, if he can come back and tell me how much he uses in a campfire, and then extrapolate how may fires he gets from said cord. 

I just got to know.

Me? I reckon I use about 1/3 to 1/2 cord per fire.

Sometimes over a cord, but I have a six man Mexican Scout Troop named Pedro Juan-Carlos DeJesus Miguel Martin Manuel that I can grapple a bunch of sticks at a time. 

Last thing I want to see is a kid denied because his folks aint got the scratch.

We'll get you some wood, you go find a kid that needs sponsor.... and can do the math.


----------



## Blazin

travellinmike said:


> No performance undies here. I can't afford them for myself.
> 
> Thanks for the helpful reminder not to take myself too seriously. I asked a silly question that left out major details like that the pre-cut wood was really just in case reserve stash. Then I guess i got offended at the implication that we are some sort of country club scout troop where the boys need lessons in hard work or self sufficiency. Then I got annoyed that I really don't have time to chop some wood, or ride my motorcycle, or play my guitar, etc. :msp_mad: Lots of time however to sit at piano lessons and soccer games though.  priorities right.
> 
> I didn't have the answer when I asked yesterday. Hell yesterday I didn't even know how to ask the question. :confused2:
> I thought it through this morning as I was composing one of my legendary verbose postings.
> 
> Price Chopper sells little bundles of wood for 5 bucks each. if they are 1 cubic foot bundles somebody is making a killing.
> 
> Before I unsubscribe I'll stick around and check out some of the other threads.



You're afraid of the chainsaw, aren't you


----------



## Trx250r180

darkbyrd said:


> Sasquatch, maybe pumpernickel depending on your ceilings. If you would tell us something about your refrigerator it would help.



i tried storing the wood in the fridge but it was too cold to light doing that ,bad idea ,dont freeze the wood


----------



## darkbyrd

trx250r180 said:


> i tried storing the wood in the fridge but it was too cold to light doing that ,bad idea ,dont freeze the wood



I let my wood freeze outside, will that make it go bad?


----------



## Blazin

darkbyrd said:


> I let my wood freeze outside, will that make it go bad?



No, but I usually put mine in foodsaver vacuum bags to be sure.


----------



## darkbyrd

Blazin said:


> No, but I usually put mine in foodsaver vacuum bags to be sure.



I like to use freezer paper for my kindling. You reckon it would work for my cordwood?


----------



## Blazin

darkbyrd said:


> I like to use freezer paper for my kindling. You reckon it would work for my cordwood?



Oh absolutely! I've done that in the past and marked every piece, maple, ash, oak, pine, etc.....


----------



## russhd1997

Blazin said:


> Oh absolutely! I've done that in the past and marked every piece, maple, ash, oak, pine, etc.....



Did you cut each piece of wood the exact same length?


----------



## Blazin

russhd1997 said:


> Did you cut each piece of wood the exact same length?



Well yeah, I didn't put that laser bulldingo marker on my saw for looks!


----------



## russhd1997

Blazin said:


> Well yeah, I didn't put that laser bulldingo marker on my saw for looks!



I should have known! :bang: I don't have one of those bingodaubers yet. Maybe I need to get one so that I don't get too many BTUs because my wood is too long! 

I bet all of the splits are the same size too.


----------



## thomas1

russhd1997 said:


> I should have known! :bang: I don't have one of those bingodaubers yet. Maybe I need to get one so that I don't get too many BTUs because my wood is too long!
> 
> I bet all of the splits are the same size too.



Splits? I cut all of my wood on a modified radial arm saw, that helps keep everything consistent and I can stack my wood very tightly, which cuts down on the air voids and makes calculating my burn times easier using the spreadsheet and a special slide rule I have been developing specifically for the purpose.


----------



## muddstopper

Hey, I read every page. Now I know it all!!


----------



## Steve W

kas7227 said:


> A friend of mine asked me "about how many pieces of wood are there in a cord"? I've never thought about it or bothered counting .I know the number would vary depending on how large or small the pieces are, but what do you think the average is?



I know this is an old post but I have to agree with Scott. It goes without saying that the answer will vary depending on the woods dimensions and how it's stacked; however, theoretically, if each piece was 4" x 4" x 16" stacked side by side and end to end (so that there are 12 rows on the bottom and 12 rows on the top which is very unstable), you'd have 1,152 pieces of firewood in a cord. Scott's estimate is very close which is why I agree with him.


----------



## c5rulz

trees2 said:


> *How many pieces of wood in a full cord ?*
> 
> The biggest question is , Green or dried ? Believe it or not , a stacked cord of green wood dried down to 15 - 20 % moisture content will shrink roughly 8 %.




I agree. I make stacks 4 foot - 6" to account for shrinkage during drying.


----------



## Gypo Logger

To answer the question,there’s 333 pieces on average of split firewood to every cord.
Look what my truck turned over to!
This means I’ve delivered 1000 cords doesn’t it?


----------



## grizz55chev

If a chicken and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half, how much is a pound of butter?


----------



## Gypo Logger

A buck and a half?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

grizz55chev said:


> If a chicken and a half laid an egg and a half in a day and a half, how much is a pound of butter?


I figure 36 wheelbarrow loads!


----------



## Ted Jenkins

About 200 to 300 unless it's stove cut. Yup when I am really bored I count. Thanks


----------



## BeechBum

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 747182
> To answer the question,there’s 333 pieces on average of split firewood to every cord.
> Look what my truck turned over to!
> This means I’ve delivered 1000 cords doesn’t it?


----------



## Firewoodguy NE

Hi, It all depends on how big or how small the pieces are split to and what size the pieces are cut to. Our firewood averages about 600 pieces per cord that's cut into 16" lengths.


----------



## farmer steve

Firewoodguy NE said:


> Hi, It all depends on how big or how small the pieces are split to and what size the pieces are cut to. Our firewood averages about 600 pieces per cord that's cut into 16" lengths.


Before or after heat treating.


----------



## sb47

I get about 500 to 600 give or take with splits about 3x4 to 4x4 on average.


----------



## Jere39

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 747182
> To answer the question,there’s 333 pieces on average of split firewood to every cord.
> Look what my truck turned over to!
> This means I’ve delivered 1000 cords doesn’t it?


 Looks like 1001 to me.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Jere39 said:


> Looks like 1001 to me.


Give or take one or two.


----------

